
64 Bits ought to be enough for anybody - agrinman
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2019/11/27/64-bits-ought-to-be-enough-for-anybody/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21653829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21653829)

